# NAICS Number for Vinyl / Transfers?



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm curious, what are people using for their NAICS numbers for their cutting and applying vinyl and transfers (Plastisol / Paper)?

Do you use more than one number, or is there a catch-all number for this type of work?

Also, we'll be strictly online. We won't have a physical store.

I need to know this so we can start ordering t-shirts and possibly some supplies from Stahls.

Thanks!


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Here's what I was thinking:

45411 Electronic Shopping and Mail-Order Houses 
31599 Apparel Accessories and Other Apparel Manufacturing 
448140 Family Clothing Stores 

Am I somewhere close to the mark?


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Or should I use:

448190 Other Clothing Stores 

Instead of 448140?

The thing is, I don't want to limit myself to just t-shirts...

I really need to know!

Thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I need to know this so we can start ordering t-shirts and possibly some supplies from Stahls.


Is this *just* for a Stahls vendor application? If so, then put whatever you want. It won't limit the type of business you can do. Just helps them classify things.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

This is mostly for getting t-shirts from wholesalers, but also for getting supplies from stahls.

But it's also for legal reasons. I don't want to put the wrong numbers in and get in trouble from the government.

I just want to make sure I have my business classified correctly.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> This is mostly for getting t-shirts from wholesalers, but also for getting supplies from stahls.


Where exactly are you putting the number? On what type of application?



> But it's also for legal reasons. I don't want to put the wrong numbers in and get in trouble from the government.


I'm not a lawyer, but I don't think you'll get in trouble from the government for making a mistake on your business classification. The NAICS number is just for statistical purposes, not for legal classification.

If you're truly worried about getting in trouble with the law, I wouldn't suggest waiting for forum responses. For legal issues, you should be talking to a business adviser or a lawyer.

Many businesses do all types of services, so you don't have to worry about going outside the scope of the number you put in.

I would just choose the one that best fits. I like the 45411(1) one myself


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks, Rodney!

Actually, I'm putting my TaxID on applications for t-shirt wholesalers (so far I've applied with S&S Activewear) and I'm assuming they look at those ID's and the NAICS numbers you put on your TaxID information.

I'm actually refocusing one of my existing businesses to t-shirt printing until we can afford to trademark our main design and printing business' name.

I thought it was more important than what you're suggesting. I guess I'll contact my SBA. But I do want to make sure I have the right numbers to get approved by wholesalers.

Thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Actually, I'm putting my TaxID on applications for t-shirt wholesalers (so far I've applied with S&S Activewear) and I'm assuming they look at those ID's and the NAICS numbers you put on your TaxID information.


No, I don't think they look at those numbers at all. In fact, I have accounts with several wholesalers and I haven't even supplied a taxID. Most just need to know that you are an actual business, not which business you're classified as. I just use my reseller's permit as evidence of my business status.

Just make sure to tell the wholesalers that you are a custom printer. They will usually call (or ask you to call) to verify your business status.


----------



## jackieg (Dec 31, 2008)

im having the same dilemma...i need to put the NAICS # on a form for my sole proprietorship. I am going to be selling mainly tshirts online at first, possibly accessories eventually..so im stumped as to what # to pick. Rodney, you use 45411? All that says under the description is basically selling electronically..so I assume since I will be selling online only (at least at first) that I should pick that one? even though its not in the clothing category?


----------

